# CDL driver/ sub contractor looking for work



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm looking for work this winter, i have a clean class b cdl with air breaks and clean driving record with plowing experience!

i also have a chevy 2500 with boss 7'6 super duty plow available for work as well and carry insurence. availiable 24/7 and have working cell phone all the time!

please contact me here or pm and i will get back to you!!!!!!!


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

just curious, what letter is used for the air brake endorement?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

on the back of your licence it says restrict, it should have either a letter or say air break i have never seen a b non airbreak.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

clark lawn;1366632 said:


> just curious, what letter is used for the air brake endorement?


You know what the OP means when he says air brake endorsement. Lay off, and don't wreck his post looking for gainful employment.


----------

